# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Αναζητηση σχεδιου για ενισχυτη με λαμπες.

## drakos

καλησπερα σε ολους. 
Ψαχνω σχεδιο για να κατασκευασω εναν ενισχυτη με λαμπες για το σπιτι, θελω να το συνδεσω με την τηλεοραση, οχι τιποτα τρελλο. Μηπως εχει κανεις σας σχεδιο? 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ezizu

Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο www.hlektronika.gr έχει αρκετά θέματα με ενισχυτές λαμπάτους,όπως και γενικότερα στο internet. 
Μια ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή, με σχεδιάγραμμα κ.λ.π. από τον Βαγγέλη ( ikaros1978 ), είναι για παράδειγμα αυτή  :

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F7%ED%E9%E5%F2

----------


## aris285

δες και τον δικο μου http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67466

----------


## drakos

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ, να ειστε καλα και καλες κατασκευες και επισκευες.

----------


## aris285

Και καλα βρε Γιωργο θα φτιαξεις λαμπατο και θα τον συνδεσεις στην τηλεωραση? Αυτο ειναι ιεροσυλία.

----------


## drakos

Στην πυρα οι ιεροσυλοι!!!!!!

----------

